# Wie binde ich ein PHP Gästebuch in html ein?



## uschitour (28. April 2005)

Hallo !

habe mir folgendes Tuturial angeschaut 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials6301.html&highlight=g%E4stebuch
und die gbook.php erstellt sowie die Datenbank.

Jetzt möchte ich das Gästebuch in meine html seite (ohne frames) einbinden.
wie genau mach ich das!

Bekomme das irgendwie nich hin...

Hab folgenden Code in eine test.php eingefügt: 
(wobei ich das ja eigentlich in eine html site haben will...)
<?php include("gbook.php"); ?> 

Kann die test.php aufrufen, bekomme jedoch folgenden Fehler:
Warning: mysql_num_rows(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /home/htdocs/web0/html/test/gbook.php on line 80
Es sind noch keine Eiträge vorhanden!


----------



## Luzie (28. April 2005)

Hi

der Fehler deutet zu erst einmal darauf hin, dass irgend ein Feld in Deiner mysql-Tabelle nicht mit dem Script übereinstimmt. Schau da doch mal ganz genau nach. Tippfehler schleichen sich sehr schnell ein. 

Dann habe ich mir mal das Script angeschaut. Ich denke mal, da wirst Du evtl. Probleme bekommen. Gegen die Logik und den Aufbau mag ich ja jetzt nix sagen aber von der Programmierung darauf ausgerichtet, dass die register_globals="on" sind. Anfänger wissen nicht, dass die Variablen in dem Falle, wenn sie "off" gestellt sind, erst mit den Werten aus dem Request des Formulars gefüllt werden müssen.

Ferner wird keine Feldvalidierung (Pflichtfelder) ausgeführt und jeder kann Dir x--Einträge mit NULL Feldern in die Tabelle hauen. 

Nach dem Eintrag erfolgt keine konkrete Weiterleitung auf die Ausgabe. Hmmm ....


----------



## uschitour (28. April 2005)

Hm... also ich habe ja alles aus dem Tutorial genommen... dann müsste das ja schon falsch sein.

Irgendeinen Tip für eine Alternative die gut funktioniert, evtl. auch ohne MySql ?


----------



## uschitour (29. April 2005)

Also ich hab mir ne alternative gesucht die auch "fast" funktioniert...

Gästebuch von Francl.de

Eingebunden in folgende Verzeichnisstruktur:
http://www.domain.de/guestbookv162_de/guestbook.php

Diesen Link kann ich direkt aufrufen und das Gästebuch funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Nun möchte ich das in meine Seite (ohne Frames) in eine Tabelle einbauen.
Wie genau muss der Befehl lauten ?
Habe es so:
<?php include("/guestbookv162_de/guestbook.php"); ?> 
in einer test.php (bzw. ,html)  probiert, geht aber nicht.

Wie krieg ich es in meine Tabelle?


----------



## Luzie (29. April 2005)

Hi

ich würds mal mit einem iframe probieren. 
Dann wird alles in dieser Datei abgearbeitet.

Übrigens, das 1. Script war so schlecht nicht. Man muss halt einige kleine Änderungen machen, um es ans Laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## uschitour (1. Mai 2005)

Was ist ein iframe ?


----------



## eLorFiN (1. Mai 2005)

Iframes: Guckst du hier  http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eingebettete.htm

Ein I-Frame ist ein Frame, der nicht, wie üblich als ein Abschnitt einer Seite definiert wird, sondern wird direkt in der Seite selbst, wie ein "Loch" darin definiert.
Bei SelfHTML findest du alles rund um das Thema, is ne super Referenz(merken)


----------



## uschitour (1. Mai 2005)

Super !

Das funktioniert wunderbar ! Danke !


----------

